# ASM - Australian Strategic Materials



## Dona Ferentes (20 May 2020)

The board of Alkane has resolved to progress the demerger of *Australian Strategic Materials Limited (ASM)* and listing ASM on the ASX, subject to finalisation of outstanding regulatory matters and shareholder approval at an Alkane Shareholder Meeting expected to be convened in early July 2020. ASM is currently anticipated to list in mid-July 2020.

If the Demerger Resolution is approved by Alkane shareholders at the Shareholder Meeting, Eligible Shareholders will receive one (1) ASM share for every five (5) Alkane shares held on the Record Date.

_• Australian Strategic Materials Ltd (ASM) is an emerging producer of value add metals and oxides products _
_• Established in 2000, historically a wholly-owned subsidiary of ASX-listed Alkane Resources Ltd and holding company for the Dubbo Project _
_• ASM to be standalone listed entity in early July 2020 (subject to shareholder resolution) _
_• Cash of A$20 million (1 April 2020) and no debt _
_• Project located 400km northwest of Sydney; Land and resource wholly owned_.

_*Critical minerals are*_:
• Noted as critical by all major manufacturing nations 
• Essential to national economy + security 
• Vulnerable to supply disruptions, e.g. COVID19 
• Essential to new and green technologies

*Zirconium, Rare Earth Elements, Niobium and Hafnium *are critical for:
1. Clean energy and reduced emissions (e.g. EV’s, renewables)
2. High-Tech Products (e.g. phones, tablets) 
3. Health & Well-being Products (e.g. MRI, replacement joints) 
4. Aerospace & Manufacturing (e.g. jet engines)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 July 2020)

Alkane ALK holding an EGM on Thursday, 16 July 2020 at 10:00am to vote for the demerger. 

If passed, it is now likely ASM will list late July (ASX website has tentive 31 July)

_Australian Strategic Materials Ltd (ASM) is progressing the Dubbo Project to become a key global supplier of specialty metals and rare earths. These are critical for advanced technologies in high-growth sectors, including electric vehicles, clean energy, healthcare and robotics._

https://asm-au.com/

_Our world-class Dubbo Project is an alternative, sustainable and reliable source of premium-quality zirconium, rare earths, niobium and hafnium as oxides and metals. These critical materials that are essential to advanced technologies and only available in limited quantities are mainly supplied from China._


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Alkane ALK holding an EGM on Thursday, 16 July 2020 at 10:00am to vote for the demerger.
> 
> If passed, it is now likely ASM will list late July (ASX website has tentive 31 July)
> 
> ...



Thanks @Dona Ferentes . It will be interesting to see what ASM lists at on 31st July.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 July 2020)

ASM PRODUCTION OF TITANIUM METAL ALLOY CONFIRMING UP TO 50 % ENERGY SAVINGS

Highlights: 


> • Subsequent run of pilot plant produces another 22kg of titanium metal alloy
> • This test run confirms this patented metal production method uses up to 50% less energy than current commercial production methods
> • Electro refining process to produce high purity (99.9%) titanium metal progressing with results expected in August




This is an ALK announcement, but part of Australian Strategic Materials....
_ASM partner, ZironTech has successfully produced another run of titanium metal alloy at the joint venture commercial pilot plant in South Korea. This subsequent run produced approximately 22 kilograms and confirmed energy savings of up to 50 per cent compared to current commercial production methods. 
ASM is successfully progressing the pilot plant testwork on low emission, high purity metal technology to produce zirconium, titanium and rare earths for permanent magnet metals. The production of metals indicates significant cost benefits to ASM’s integrated business strategy and is key in the development of the Dubbo Project to supply critical materials._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2020)

ASX has indicated that all requirements for listing have been met and that ASM’s first day of trading is confirmed to be Thursday, 30 July 2020.  at 12 o'clock

Lining up - looking at $1.20 ?? !! ??


----------



## basilio (30 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ASX has indicated that all requirements for listing have been met and that ASM’s first day of trading is confirmed to be Thursday, 30 July 2020.  at 12 o'clock
> 
> Lining up - looking at $1.20 ?? !! ??




Don't think you got your $1.20 Dona.

Clearly you have been far too effective at highlghting the prospective  value of ASM. 
Well done.
-----
Opened $1.25-  Currently $1.54


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2020)

basilio said:


> Don't think you got your $1.20 Dona.
> 
> Clearly you have been far too effective at highlghting the prospective  value of ASM.
> Well done.
> ...



Will wait for it to settle down,


----------



## Miner (30 July 2020)

*Securities description* Ordinary Fully Paid
*Day* *Year* *Ratios*
Open 1.250 Previous close - P/E -
Day high 1.550 52 week high 1.550 EPS -
Day low 1.230 52 week low - Annual dividend yield 
Strangely I have to believe now that ASM came as free to me being ALK holder. 






 -
Daily volume 5,756,952 Average volume -
Bid 1.395
Offer 1.440


----------



## pb112 (1 August 2020)

Miner said:


> *Securities description* Ordinary Fully Paid
> *Day* *Year* *Ratios*
> Open 1.250 Previous close - P/E -
> Day high 1.550 52 week high 1.550 EPS -
> ...



Yes Miner, a great bonus for all holders of ALK, and the opening price far exceeded what most holders thought it would be. I'm now looking to hold for the long term now as REE is going to be in demand since China has cut exports to the USA thanks to Trumps actions over the Covid19 pandemic


----------



## Miner (1 August 2020)

pb112 said:


> Yes Miner, a great bonus for all holders of ALK, and the opening price far exceeded what most holders thought it would be. I'm now looking to hold for the long term now as REE is going to be in demand since China has cut exports to the USA thanks to Trumps actions over the Covid19 pandemic



Good luck @pb112 !
Historically mostly  the off spring stocks following demerger have done better their parents.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 August 2020)

Miner said:


> Good luck @pb112 !
> Historically mostly  the off spring stocks following demerger have done better their parents.



Doh, I bought some Alkane mid last week... missed both boats have I ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Doh, I bought some Alkane mid last week... missed both boats have I ?



this one is coming back to the quay:

ASM since floating (1 minute)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> this one is coming back to the quay:
> 
> ASM since floating (1 minute)
> View attachment 106785



And back to the quay, very quickly. 

I was going to throw a bun at this baby elephant out of ALK but I never try to catch knives. 

On my watchlist and will check the Nd market in Beijing before unbending my trunk down the track. 

Price presently $1.00

gg


----------



## Miner (3 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> And back to the quay, very quickly.
> 
> I was going to throw a bun at this baby elephant out of ALK but I never try to catch knives.
> 
> ...



looks like yesterday's Hero is today's zero


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 August 2020)

trying to find a level? (sub $1?)

(1 min chart)


----------



## rederob (3 August 2020)

ASM will need to raise $1.3B to get their ducks lined up.
Current *Dubbo Project* IRR is about 18% but quite  few unknowns.
Lots more will be known by end of year, but right now it's a dart board with the bullseye still hidden.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> trying to find a level? (sub $1?)
> 
> (1 min chart)



seems to have settled today. Until when?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 August 2020)

I did NOT see that coming


5 day chart:


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

and off over the horizon. Not bad for a spin off. Still have to raise capital to build plant.

_Daily, since inception:_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 September 2020)

lining up the achievements
• High purity titanium (Ti) metal 20.8 kg produced assaying 99.83 %
 • Innovative metals process confirms 70 % lower energy consumption 
• ZironTech optimisation increase metal efficiency by 50%

followed by:


> Australian Strategic Materials has entered into a binding heads of agreement to acquire 95% of its joint venture partner Ziron Technology Corporation, which owns  patented low emission, high purity metal-refining technology. ASM will also acquire the pilot plant constructed in 2020 to confirm the technology.





> The patented technology is a more environmentally friendly, sustainable and cost-effective alternative to existing conventional, energy-intensive metallisation processes. The technology has been successfully applied during pilot plant testwork to all major metals found within ASM’s Dubbo Project including zirconium, hafnium, and rare earths for permanent magnet alloys. In addition, it provides an opportunity to expand its business with the production of titanium metal and associated alloys.



_- well, what do you know ... we may even manage to be more than mere exporters of raw materials? Albeit in association with the Koreans.



			ASM’s focus is now at commencing a metal plant feasibility which will confirm the optimal size of a plant in Korea, with the opportunity to build additional  plants in key manufacturing areas in Australia, North America, and Europe.
		
Click to expand...


easy as ABC ... Anywhere But China_


----------



## mullokintyre (6 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> lining up the achievements
> • High purity titanium (Ti) metal 20.8 kg produced assaying 99.83 %
> • Innovative metals process confirms 70 % lower energy consumption
> • ZironTech optimisation increase metal efficiency by 50%
> ...



Would really like them to firm up the process in the pilot plant, then build a for real plant in Dubbo.


----------



## Miner (6 September 2020)

mullokintyre said:


> Would really like them to firm up the process in the pilot plant, then build a for real plant in Dubbo.



Waiting for a real plant and some rights to sell of.


----------



## tech/a (15 October 2020)

Been on ASM for 3 days 
I'd have thought the setup would have sparked 
some interest from those following Pete 2 methods.

Pretty thinly traded (Large gaps between Price levels)
Could be currently topping in the shorter term from
a technical view. Volume not really at blow off top levels.
So Sticking with it for now while watching lower timeframes 
for some hints.


----------



## tech/a (15 October 2020)

For those who believe that good money is slow to find in stock larger than small and micro cap


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 October 2020)

ASM is now  X4 to the listing SP. here have been two distinct run-ups (doubling, each time); is $4 another plateau?

With the first AGM recently held, as well as the focus on the spinoff from Alkane, the ... _other main focus of [the] company has been the progression towards the commercialisation of a new low-emission metallisation technology in joint venture with the South Korean company, Ziron Tech. The pilot plant, commissioned in June this year, has already demonstrated its ability to produce high-purity titanium, neodymium and praseodymium metals with up to 70 per cent energy reduction over conventional processes_.

And  now, dysprosium and zirconium have been produced at the pilot plant. And now the CEO is "_returning to Korea to continue investment discussions, oversee the design and construction of a 250 kg per day continuous metal plant in Korea, and to continue advancing discussions for a potential partner in the metal business_."

It has always been known a truckload of money will be needed ($1 billion?) for Dubbo Project oxides and concentrates to be transformed into high-purity metals without the need for third party processing. The process is looking possible; shame it won't be built in Australia.


----------



## tech/a (16 October 2020)

Happy duck!!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 November 2020)

ASM and Dongkuk Refractory and Steel, a subsidiary of Dongkuk Industries have signed, Friday 30 October, 2020, a joint development agreement for a 250kg / day metal plant incorporating the innovative and patented low emission, high purity metal-refining technology in Korea to be acquired by ASM through the acquisition of a 95% interest in Ziron Technology Corporation (as announced on 3 September 2020).


> "This production facility will prove Zirontech’s patented low emission, high purity metal-refining technology at scale, paving the way for a 3,000 to 5,000 tonne per year metal plant in Korea."


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 November 2020)

Highlights:
• ASM has produced 200kg of ferro-neodymium (FeNd - Nd  80.3%, Fe 19.9%), a key constituent of strip cast permanent magnet alloys.
• ASM is working with the Korea Institute for Rare Metals (KIRAM) to produce a strip cast permanent magnet alloy which will be formed and sintered into permanent magnets.

_- the process clearly works; I can't quite throw the idea the Koreans will benefit more._
*ASM’s “mine to manufacturing” strategy* : 







> "We are looking forward to seeing the progress of KITECH’s permanent magnet production run, as Korea continues to secure its supply chain to provide stability, security, and sustainability for its vital new technology manufacting sector. This is strongly aligned with ASM’s strategy.”
> “With partners, Dongkuk R&S, we are progressing the design and construction of our 250kg per day continuous metal plant in Korea (as announced on 2 November 2020). We expect to see the first phase of commercial operation within four months. This will represent the start of ASM’s metal business, which should prove very exciting for our shareholders.”


----------



## peter2 (28 November 2020)

With the motivation to produce more rare earths outside China it may be worth keeping an eye on the rare earth companies on the ASX. 

*ASM* is a relative newcomer and in conjunction with a Korean company has refined rare earth elements from a NSW resource. 
I am hoping that the trading range extends into an abc so I can buy at a price nearer to 3.00 but price may defy me and break out > 4.25 soon.


----------



## mullokintyre (14 December 2020)

ASM, the gift that just keeps on giving.
As these shares cost me nothing, I am not going to stick to my normal rules, namely, when I make a good profit on a stock, I book it and move on.  No one ever went broke taking profits, they may just not make as much. This rule has generally worked pretty well  for me in the past. But I have no idea how to value the stock on fundamentals, and have no idea what its fair value is based on any other metric.
With the stock now within a bees dick of 5 bucks,  its onwards and upwards.


----------



## PZ99 (14 December 2020)

mullokintyre said:


> ASM, the gift that just keeps on giving.
> As these shares cost me nothing, I am not going to stick to my normal rules, namely, when I make a good profit on a stock, I book it and move on.  No one ever went broke taking profits, they may just not make as much. This rule has generally worked pretty well  for me in the past. But I have no idea how to value the stock on fundamentals, and have no idea what its fair value is based on any other metric.
> With the stock now within a bees dick of 5 bucks,  its onwards and upwards.



I've been having fun trading this but you're right, I really should just leave it. It had virtually no resistance this morning.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 December 2020)

and through $6  ....


----------



## PZ99 (22 December 2020)

Yep - capped there by new resistance that wasn't there yesterday. Curious what happens next year.


----------



## PZ99 (23 December 2020)

This is clearly a stock with a SP that reacts to market depth for some reason ?

Most of the selling depth (multiple layering of 10,000 sell orders put up yesterday) has disappeared for now.


----------



## PZ99 (1 January 2021)

Donald Trump signs a spending package for rare earth research to mitigate the China ransom strategy.









						Miners praise US spending bill that funds rare earth
					

The pandemic aid and spending package signed by Donald Trump includes more than $800 million to fund rare earth.




					www.mining.com
				




ASM should be on for a good ride on that back of this


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2021)

PZ99 said:


> Donald Trump signs a spending package for rare earth research to mitigate the China ransom strategy.
> 
> ASM should be on for a good ride on that back of this



Donald Who?


----------



## finicky (11 January 2021)

Arafura Resources (ARU)
Up ^20% today on +24m volume
Not Held, not buying

Daily


----------



## mullokintyre (11 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Donald Who?



Ha Ha, but i am not sure that the new admin will change that ruling. its not to anyones political advantage.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Ha Ha, but i am not sure that the new admin will change that ruling. its not to anyones political advantage.



No, I tend to agree on that, Mick, but the coincidence or timing is striking.

After running from under a buck to $6+, it was always likely a run for the exits might occur. Maybe Significant Holder notices may confirm.


----------



## PZ99 (11 January 2021)

No need for conspiracy theories fellas.

It only went down because I tipped it - that's it


----------



## mullokintyre (11 January 2021)

PZ99 said:


> No need for conspiracy theories fellas.
> 
> It only went down because I tipped it - that's it



Could you tip WES and WOW as well.
i would like to get back into them at a lower price.
Thanks.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Could you tip WES and WOW as well.
> i would like to get back into them at a lower price.
> Thanks.



CSL with a bullet


----------



## mullokintyre (11 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> CSL with a bullet



Already back into CSL at 276


----------



## PZ99 (11 January 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Could you tip WES and WOW as well.
> i would like to get back into them at a lower price.
> Thanks.



WOW is easy...  ASM dropping to around one dollar will merely accelerate the depletion of toilet paper due to sudden bowel decompression and ultimate anal armageddon.

Drop your "shorts"


----------



## Miner (11 January 2021)

PZ99 said:


> I've been having fun trading this but you're right, I really should just leave it. It had virtually no resistance this morning.



I am on same club. just do not look at it. Only if crystal ball I had, then would have bought whole super money on buying ASM when it got listed other than freebies got from Alkane


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 March 2021)

*SCOPING STUDY DEMONSTRATES FEASIBILITY OF  ASM KOREAN METALS PLANT *

Highlights: 
• Initial 5,200tpa Korean Metals Plant study delivers strong economics - Estimated capital – approximately US$35-45 million - Estimated annual revenue – approximately US$180m-190m - Estimated annual EBITDA – approximately US$45m-$50m 
• Expenditure of US$ 1.5m on detailed engineering approved by ASM Board & underway 
• A final investment decision (FID) on the 5,200tpa Korean Metal Plant expected in mid2021 
• Plans to expand the 5,200tpa Metal Plant to over 16,000tpa by 2024 
• Commercial production of Titanium and NdFeB metal powder from ASM’s existing Korean commercial pilot plant proposed to commence in Q2 2021


----------



## greggles (29 June 2021)

Crikey! Nice looking seven bagger here with ASM. It's actually almost an eight bagger as of today. Where was my crystal ball when I needed it?!


----------



## Sean K (29 June 2021)

greggles said:


> Crikey! Nice looking seven bagger here with ASM. It's actually almost an eight bagger as of today. Where was my crystal ball when I needed it?!




Looks like the ALK demerger has been very good for ASM.

How was it good for ALK, apart from the directors?

Hmm??


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 July 2021)

ASM is in a trading halt, pending the release of an announcement relating to a material investment into the Company’s Dubbo Project.


----------



## mullokintyre (21 July 2021)

250 mill investment from korean group together with offtake agreement for the output of the Korean  plant.
Obviously market likes it, up 15% so far.
Mick


----------



## Miner (21 July 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> 250 mill investment from korean group together with offtake agreement for the output of the Korean  plant.
> Obviously market likes it, up 15% so far.
> Mick



So far 15 pc


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 August 2021)

and ASM closed near highs for the day, 18% up at $10.22

_1. Not Aware (refer Ann of 21 Jul ?)
2. Not Applicable
3. Not Aware
4. In compliance_


----------



## frugal.rock (19 August 2021)

Chart almost looks like it wants to run further.... seems relentless for now. 
Not held, will stay on the sidelines I think.


----------



## aus_trader (20 August 2021)

I watch in disbelief !

Would have been a 11-bagger for me if I just sat on my hands when I received those initial ASM shares when ALK spun out it's Rare Earth assets. But what did I do ? Sold them far too early almost at the issue price. Holy crap !

Should learn to stop fidgeting and too much movement and just enjoy the ride sometimes. As Denzel Washington said:

" Don't Confuse Movement With Progress - Denzel Washington "


----------



## Tropico (20 August 2021)

There must be a pull-back or consolidation soon. Looking to buy back in.


----------



## mullokintyre (20 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> I watch in disbelief !
> 
> Would have been a 11-bagger for me if I just sat on my hands when I received those initial ASM shares when ALK spun out it's Rare Earth assets. But what did I do ? Sold them far too early almost at the issue price. Holy crap !
> 
> ...



As someone said in here recently, hindsight is the perfect investment strategy.
You still got a profit out of the deal, just not as big as the one you may have had  if you had held them.
Now think back on how many stocks you sold and the price subsequently went down, some spectacularly.
Nobody gets it right all the time, we just need to get enough of them right to make a net profit.
Mick


----------



## aus_trader (20 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> As someone said in here recently, hindsight is the perfect investment strategy.
> You still got a profit out of the deal, just not as big as the one you may have had  if you had held them.
> Now think back on how many stocks you sold and the price subsequently went down, some spectacularly.
> Nobody gets it right all the time, we just need to get enough of them right to make a net profit.
> Mick



Thanks for the words of wisdom @mullokintyre.

That's true I still had a return on investment and I couldn't imagine that ASM would become a 1.6b company in such a short time.


----------



## mullokintyre (25 August 2021)

And still it goes on.

The original parcel I got for free courtesy of ALK , but i bought some more at 1.38 just after it listed. Not a lot, just enough to round it up to a manageable parcel thast had a few noughts at the end.
If  ASM gets to 13.80, I will have achieved a lifelong ambition to get a ten bagger.
Been close a few times, but never made the grade.
This may well be "The One".
Mick


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> And still it goes on.




But how much longer? MC must be exploding at the seems. Well done to those who got in early, what a run!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> And still it goes on.
> 
> The original parcel I got for free courtesy of ALK , but i bought some more at 1.38 ..., just enough to round it up to a manageable parcel that had a few noughts at the end.



Oh oh.

Well held Mick


----------



## aus_trader (25 August 2021)

Yeah, well done Mick 

Could've/Should've/Would've been the first 10Baggie in the speculative portfolio as well...

Oh well, I expect there'll be another opportunity in other small caps if I get my research right or the luck would have it in that portfolio in the future... 🤞


----------



## mullokintyre (25 August 2021)

Its gotta be luck to be a ten bagger.
If there was any skill involved, I would have heaps by now!
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (26 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> And still it goes on.
> 
> The original parcel I got for free courtesy of ALK , but i bought some more at 1.38 just after it listed. Not a lot, just enough to round it up to a manageable parcel thast had a few noughts at the end.
> If  ASM gets to 13.80, I will have achieved a lifelong ambition to get a ten bagger.
> ...



Got to an intraday high of 13.90, so technically I made it.
Have put a sell order in to remove a few at  13.97 , just so I can have it in writing if it keeps going up. (or should that be in electrons, since everything is digital now??),
Mick


----------



## Tropico (26 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Got to an intraday high of 13.90, so technically I made it.
> Have put a sell order in to remove a few at  13.97 , just so I can have it in writing if it keeps going up. (or should that be in electrons, since everything is digital now??),
> Mick



Ooooh, so close


----------



## mullokintyre (26 August 2021)

Had a small parcel taken out at $13.97, so I Am now officially there.
Might have two beers tonight to celebrate.
Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 August 2021)

Nice thing about a decabag. ..if you sell 10%, the rest are free carried..


----------



## mullokintyre (27 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Had a small parcel taken out at $13.97, so I Am now officially there.
> Might have two beers tonight to celebrate.
> Mick



As if lockdowns are not bad enough. 
Went out to the beer fridge last night and it its dead.
Although  I generally  drink great northern or draught , my son left some Coronas in there a while ago.
Fridge obviously got the virus, now its dead.
Lucky the temperature out last night was about 4degrees, so beer was not completely lukewarm.
Will have to spend part of my my ten bagger on a new fridge.
Mick


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Will have to spend part of my my ten bagger on a new fridge.



My condolences on the beer fridge. 😅
Now, Along the lines of "if a tree falls in the forest" type scenario, is a ten bagger really a ten bagger when the profit is still open?
My thoughts lead me to think of the (covid) situation in Dubbo.
I would think the majority of Alkane and ASM staff live there being the closest regional centre to Tomingley.
Food for thought perhaps?
A chart for a holders reality check?


----------



## mullokintyre (27 August 2021)

Already back to 12.83.
may get a chance to buy the ten baggers back at a somewhat cheaper price.
Mick


----------



## aus_trader (27 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Already back to 12.83.
> may get a chance to buy the ten baggers back at a somewhat cheaper price.
> Mick



Maybe cherish your winnings @mullokintyre, it's easy to give all or most of your profits back to the market if you are not careful.

Just saying from past experiences...


----------



## mullokintyre (27 August 2021)

Geez, down 18% today. 
Wonder just how low it will go.
Must be a capital raising coming up!
Bought into bega Cheese instead.
Food cos are my next big thing.
Mick


----------



## Tropico (7 September 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Geez, down 18% today.
> Wonder just how low it will go.
> Must be a capital raising coming up!
> Bought into bega Cheese instead.
> ...



The pullback appears to have completed and the trend may have resumed. A second attempt to break $14 would be interesting.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2021)

The inclusion in the rebalance should help.
Suddenly it will become part of a whole universe of system traders.

S&P/ASX 300 Index – Effective Prior to the Open on September 20, 2021
Action.
Addition   ASM   
Australian Strategic Materials Limited


----------



## mullokintyre (1 November 2021)

ASm going on another tear. 
Up 7% today.
will it get back above 13 bucks?
Mick


----------



## Tropico (18 November 2021)

A new high $14.14, but closed 13.74.
Where to from here?


----------



## Greynomad99 (18 November 2021)

Tropico said:


> A new high $14.14, but closed 13.74.
> Where to from here?



Hi Tropico - Thanks for bringing ASM to my attention. I haven't seen much 'fresh meat' lately when trawling the ASX, but ASM does tick a few boxes. It has made a very clear Elliott Wave pattern that suggests price should break higher and if it does there's a target of $18.80 in the offing. ASM has a very bullish chart but it has only been listed for a bit over a year and that really isn't long enough for reliable charting predictions. For the EW experts I'm unsure if the wave count shown is for a price cycle or just a rising wave within a larger price cycle. The time frame the waves have unfolded over is probably too short for a large cycle (but not impossible). Either way it suggests price is on Wave 5 or a sub-wave 5, both of which are strong rising waves. Could be worth a punt.


----------



## mullokintyre (25 November 2021)

Announcement out today on starting the commissioning process of the large scale production plant following from the sucess of the pilot plant.
Not due to be finalised till second half next year, so still some way to go.
Might trade in a narrow band until then.
Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 November 2021)

Government is getting involved. Expect a decision by 2050









						NSW poised to reap riches of 'new frontier' in mining — but no funding or timeline yet
					

The NSW government promises to usher in major rare earth minerals mines and local advanced manufacturing as part of critical minerals hub earmarked for Central West, but just how this will be achieved is yet to be detailed.




					www.abc.net.au
				



Key points:​
The government says Australia has the chance to be in the box seat when it comes to the world's supply of critical minerals and metals
NSW has launched its Critical Minerals and High-Tech Metals Strategy
The Central West hub could also host e-waste recycling for eastern Australia, but funding and timelines are yet to be detailed


----------



## mullokintyre (3 December 2021)

ASM in trading halt this morning pending an announcement  re Dubbo project .
Big question is what will it be.
Normally, looking at the steep fall in share price over the past few days, I would suggest it is not good news , as those in the know have  sold out.
But there are lots of things that have fallen over the past few day, perhaps I am merely being my usual cynical self.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> ASM in trading halt this morning pending an announcement  re Dubbo project .
> Big question is what will it be.
> Normally, looking at the steep fall in share price over the past few days, I would suggest it is not good news , as those in the know have  sold out.
> But there are lots of things that have fallen over the past few day, perhaps I am merely being my usual cynical self.
> Mick




That's a whopping Capex...


----------



## mullokintyre (7 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> That's a whopping Capex...



And most likely to be understated.
Expect it to be closer to 2 bill once the project capex is completed.
Think I might move out of ASM, been a great ride, but its time to move on.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> And most likely to be understated.
> Expect it to be closer to 2 bill once the project capex is completed.
> Think I might move out of ASM, been a great ride, but its time to move on.
> Mick




I didn't realise how big this project was. That sort of Capex is normally for a giant copper porphyry in the Andes.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 December 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Think I might move out of ASM, been a great ride, but its time to move on.



I hope you were out on open?

Wild ride today ! 
Very odd late trade....


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2021)

_Stockhead _on ASM









						Ground Breakers: Booming rare earths stock suffers selldown as costs bite - Stockhead
					

Rare earths market hopeful Australian Strategic Materials says its Dubbo project has improved but investors got jitters on higher capex.




					stockhead.com.au
				




ASM released an ‘*optimisation study*’ building on a scoping study released for its Dubbo project in New South Wales. According to their new figures, the project will cost $1.678 billion to build, up from the $1.297bn capex estimate provided in its 2018 release.

The company says the additions include an estimate for the pricing of its dehafinated zirconia solvent extraction plant (an $87m increase), as well as $65m for a chlor-alkali plant, $30m for a brine concentrator upgrade and a $163m ‘owner’s contingency’.

ASM said the changes will bring annual operating costs down from $317m to $287m and improve its ESG performance.

It also increased the gross revenue estimate from $12.75bn to $15.8bn over the 20 year life of the Dubbo mine, with free cash flow rising from $4.7b to $7.4b, its pre-tax IRR increasing from 17.5% to 23.5% (20.1% post-tax) and pre-tax NPV from $1.24b to $2.36b.

Investors still had the jitters.



> “_I am delighted with the outcomes of the optimisation work which demonstrates the financial strength of the Dubbo Project and ASM’s focus on a sustainable future delivering improved performance and ESG outcomes,_” ASM managing director David Woodall said.





> “_The optimisation work supports a strong go forward case and is an exciting development for ASM, our partners and shareholders.” “The Optimisation Work confirms we have a project that can integrate into our metals business to create an alternate, sustainable, secure and stable long-term supply of critical metals and oxides_.”





> “_This places ASM in an exceptional position in the critical metals value chain, as the vertically integrated owner of a globally significant polymetallic resource in Dubbo, and the capability to produce critical metals from this resource to the highest environmental standards._”


----------



## mullokintyre (9 December 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I hope you were out on open?
> 
> Wild ride today !
> Very odd late trade....
> ...



Unfortunately, only had a few taken out on the open.
Still got a chunk, but will hold on to them for a while.
Don't have much else I am interested in buying  at the moment (at least not unless there are some big falls, then I might be).
Mick


----------



## PZ99 (28 February 2022)

The fools' report of ASM having an agreement with Hyundai Engineering for the Dubbo project have piqued a pick from PZ for the March tipping comp









						Australian Strategic Materials (ASX:ASM) share price surges 9% on Hyundai deal
					

The Australian Strategic Materials Ltd (ASX: ASM) share price zoomed ahead today to finish the session at $7.91 after a company announcement.




					www.fool.com.au


----------



## mullokintyre (4 April 2022)

PZ99 said:


> The fools' report of ASM having an agreement with Hyundai Engineering for the Dubbo project have piqued a pick from PZ for the March tipping comp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you were a month too early PZ.
Up 17% today.
Mick


----------



## PZ99 (4 April 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Looks like you were a month too early PZ.
> Up 17% today.
> Mick



Not wrong... something to do with Uncle Sam and his robot from what I hear...

"President Joe Biden plans Thursday to invoke Cold War powers to encourage domestic production of critical minerals for electric-vehicle and other types of batteries, according to people familiar with the matter."



			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## mullokintyre (9 April 2022)

ASm has gone mainstream.
from ABC NEWS


> The Dubbo Project in New South Wales' central west has been on a 20-year mission to dig up critical minerals and it's finally inching closer to being able to mine them.
> 
> Key points:​
> The Dubbo Project is now looking to finance its construction stage
> ...



This is even better than having the local cabbie spruik your shares.
Mick


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> ASm has gone mainstream.
> from ABC NEWS
> 
> This is even better than having the local cabbie spruik your shares.
> Mick



Speaking as one who missed out on buying ASM at 59c and who is still out and kicking myself, the long term chart since it went solo is interesting, up to $14 twice and now falling since.

I enclose a weekly, but on the daily recently there has been considerable pumping on large volume and then dumping on even more volume over the subsequent three or four days. This has occurred with some regularity as it lost nearly half it's value. 

I think I'll leave it atm. Perhaps Elon is making a play, but I'm not in Elon's league. 






gg


----------



## Tropico (30 April 2022)

ASM has been in decline from highs around $14.00 in November last year. Broke below support at $7.00 last week after consolidation between 7 and 9 for 3 months. Touched $6.00 a couple of days ago to find support above $6.25.

My pick for May comp, *as a long shot*, that it will confirm support at 6.25 with a target $7.25 by the end of the month. There doesn’t seem to be any other confirmations of this other than Wednesday’s candle and Thursday could have been a swing. An up day yesterday would have helped but it wasn’t to be, however it still looks more positive on a 15min chart.

The downside could be $5.50 after consolidation between $6.25/6.50, but the monthly comp doesn’t allow for getting out early.

 Catch a falling knife with no real indication of reversal.


----------



## PZ99 (6 May 2022)

This stock has been annoying the crap out of me so I'll post this up hoping it'll bounce back to $10 by the end of the day


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 May 2022)

With China having an 80% grip across the RE market, there's a very real fear they'll manipulate supply. That said, the ASM approach in with Koreans should remove some of that risk.


----------



## Sean K (13 May 2022)

Crikey, quite the fall from grace here. What's going on? Did it just overshoot up to $14?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 May 2022)

Trading Halt


----------



## Tropico (13 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> Crikey, quite the fall from grace here. What's going on? Did it just overshoot up to $14?



If it was just overshoot that took it to $14, then I'll settle for $9 by the end of the month. Hope it is really good news for the trading halt.


----------



## Sean K (13 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Trading Halt





Tropico said:


> If it was just overshoot that took it to $14, then I'll settle for $9 by the end of the month. Hope it is really good news for the trading halt.




Not sure if this sounds like a good thing, or not.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> Not sure if this sounds like a good thing, or not.
> 
> View attachment 141571



Just looking at the chart the “Inside Traders” have decided already. 

gg


----------



## Tropico (13 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> Not sure if this sounds like a good thing, or not.



I guess I would be speculating that yesterday's announcement "ASM’s first high purity critical metals plant officially opens in South Korea" being a milestone for the announcements on 24 January 2022,  being completion of due diligence and 21 July 2021, the completion of the initial framework agreement with the South Korean consortium to take a 25% (US250m) equity interest in the Dubbo Project holding company.
As you say, good or not is yet to be determined.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 May 2022)

Sounds like a good thing... Up 20%

*USD 15 million Subscription Agreement at AUD 8.90 per ASM share

Key points*
• Additional equity of USD 15 million raised at a share price of AUD 8.90
• July 2021 Framework Agreement revised
• Negotiations are ongoing for a five-year offtake agreement for 2,800 dry metric tonnes of NdFeB alloy from the Korean Metals Plant (KMP)
_____________________________________________________


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Sounds like a good thing... Up 20%
> 
> *USD 15 million Subscription Agreement at AUD 8.90 per ASM share
> 
> ...



Well there you go !

BYO.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 May 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well there you go !
> gg



Clearly, a seat at the table was sought.

EDIT. (Correction) ... up 30%.


----------



## peter2 (17 May 2022)

Correction: now at new lows.   Musical chairs on 78rpm.

I was waiting for a reversal and some news as I'm bullish on ASM, but not now. Into the discards pile.


----------



## PZ99 (17 May 2022)

Yep that's where it belongs. Good company but dog stock. It shouldn't be on the ASX


----------



## peter2 (17 May 2022)

PZ99 said:


> It shouldn't be on the ASX



Along with 1500 others IMO.


----------



## Tropico (31 May 2022)

Well, May saw the downward trend continue and the trading halt, after which saw a good rise ~30% up at one stage on 16/5. But it wasn't sustainable and did slide to a new low ($4.99), along with general market sentiment.
Some consolidation in the $5.00/$5.65 range since then. If we see some positive market sentiment in June and a return to "risk on" then I think there could be a leveraged reversal to +$7.00. There is always hope for ye of little faith.


----------



## PZ99 (2 June 2022)

I hate this stock. It'll be stuck at $4 for the rest of the year after today


----------



## mullokintyre (2 June 2022)

I love it.
Got it for nothing, it owes me nothing, and have traded it multiple times for a profit.
It is still my one and only ten bagger.
Mick


----------



## PZ99 (2 June 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> I love it.
> Got it for nothing, it owes me nothing, and have traded it multiple times for a profit.
> It is still my one and only ten bagger.
> Mick



Hard to hate something you got for nothing 

I do admit it's a bit of fun for trading. That last rise over $6 was a bonus.


----------



## Tropico (29 June 2022)

Going for it again in the July comp.

After the market took the news well in May, that only lasted for a day for a day, it did manage to maintain support above $5.00. Then comes June and the slide continued, along with a lot of the other June comp entries.

Now for July, we have inflation continuing to rage along and the RBA will  raise the cash rate again, I'll go for another *0.5%* in July. So as we head into recession, companies that do not make money and those with high debt will slide further down as people cut the losses and exit for cash.

I still currently see ASM as oversold, as it was overbought in the last few months of last year. This could be the bottom and the new financial year could see the money start flowing back into it. Of course there could be more pain below $3.50, but at some stage I think $7/9 is achievable, maybe July.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 July 2022)

Not at the day job today so...

Was surprised to see how ASM hasn't been faring lately!🧐

Could this be considered a value and growth stock now?

52 week high $14.14, low $2.87
Not held


----------



## Tropico (31 July 2022)

My pick, yet again, for the monthly comp.
ASM managed to finish July comp in positive territory after the previous few months saw the downtrend continue.
A couple of indicators are "buy", especially after Thursday and Fridays price movement.
Of course, if I didn't pick it for the August comp, it would have been a winner.


----------



## Miner (31 July 2022)

PZ99 said:


> I hate this stock. It'll be stuck at $4 for the rest of the year after today @PZ99 looks like your prediction almost reaching there.



I wondered how could an investor put money @$8.99 on this so called dog script ? I got it almost free from ALK and divested long back.
The CEO departed almost immediately with the COO was ready to step in. Very fishy. David was a good guy and carried lot of work but who knows. May be he made mistakes and management was quietly sharpening the axe. DNH now


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02542726-6A1099923?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

My wild thoughts are Korean remote buttons once you see the proposed investments in near future, HYNDAI engineering etc


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02546569-6A1101656?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

Hyundai Engineering is as good as Hyundai cars

 Still keep an eye on it however


----------



## PZ99 (31 July 2022)

Sell the whole thing for $8.90 and I'll be happy. But for as long as others are tipping it and not me I guess I have half a chance at getting my money back.


----------



## Sean K (1 August 2022)

Watching Ian Gandalf giving his pitch at the D&D piss up. Inspiring, not. Owning 20% of the company must have been hard to watch the past few months. I think it started heading south when the capex was announced.

I wonder if the sellers have all departed, or it's just following the market?


----------



## Miner (1 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> Watching Ian Gandalf giving his pitch at the D&D piss up. Inspiring, not. Owning 20% of the company must have been hard to watch the past few months. I think it started heading south when the capex was announced.
> 
> I wonder if the sellers have all departed, or it's just following the market?
> 
> View attachment 144826



Normally D  & D always starts lots of juicy stories about companies not that they all wrong, but that is the ramping platform for many companies. ASM came down and went up to level today.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 October 2022)

_pushing lower? $2.07; was as low as $1.83 last week_

*Quarterly *out .  Cash flowing (out)
 ASM’s cash position as at 30 September 2022 was $38.6M. The following [were the] cash movements during the quarter including: 
o $1.5M of investment in the Dubbo Project, including the purchase of engineering and metallurgical services. 
o $2.7M of business costs relating to administration and business development. 
o $16.3M of Korean expenditure, principally relating to inventory feed stock for the Korean Metals Plant, along with administrative and personnel costs which were offset by sales of surplus feed stock. 
o $1.1M of investment in the Korean Metals Plant, including the purchase of equipment and machinery. 

During the quarter ended 30 June 2022, the Group executed two loan facilities totalling ₩22 billion Korean Won with Korea Development Bank and drew down ₩15 billion on the industrial operating expense facility, which is repayable on or before 10 June 2024 in one bullet repayment. At 30 September, the Group had bank debt totalling ₩15 billion (A$16.1m), with ₩7 billion (A$7.5m) remaining in undrawn facilities..


----------



## mullokintyre (31 October 2022)

ASM is trading halt today pending announcement about a capital raising.
Picked it in the November comp, mainly cos I thought it had bottomed out.
How wrong was I!!
Once it comes  out of the TH, will most likely head down to whatever the giveaway price of the stock  that is issued sits.
And of course it will happen after the opening of the comp rather than before it, so will be behind the 8 ball before we even get into the first day.Lucky its only play money!
Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 October 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> ASM is trading halt today pending announcement about a capital raising.
> Picked it in the November comp...



One could possibly argue there is ambiguity in Rule #2 and you get another stab?


> 2. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are *currently *_*suspended *_from trading.



Suspended from trading at time of entry, or at start of competition?

Over to my learned friends, @Joe Blow ?


----------



## mullokintyre (31 October 2022)

I am not particularly worried, its only my pride that gets hurt, and that is already on life support systems.
Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 October 2022)

ASM looking raise $30 million via a placement at $1.73 each. Using Bell Potter, with money going:

to secure feedstock inventory at the company’s Korean Metals Plant,
to enable accelerated offtake marketing and strategic partner discussions for its Dubbo Project, and
to commence works.


----------



## mullokintyre (20 December 2022)

ASM hit another 52 week low today.
Hard to imagine that earlier this year, it was over 13 bucks.
Just shows that when there is a crazy scramble to get on to a stock, there will just as likely be a crazy scramble to get off it again!
Those instos who plonked down 30mill back at the end of October  are either no better judges than the rest of us, or know something we don't
On the plus side, the demand for rare earths and the processing thereof is not going to go away.
I will be looking at plonking some hard earned down for this one if I ever see  signs of it bottoming out.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (Monday at 10:06 AM)

ASM put out another one of those press releases that does not really tell us anything significant.
We knew they had engaged Hyundai to do the design work for the Dubbo project.
This PR just tells us they will be paid in three stages.
Big deal.
Mick


----------



## bk1 (Monday at 12:14 PM)

They are going to need a few more of those, but you cant ignore sentiment.
REMX etf was up by almost 6% on Friday.   
Watching this one...


----------



## frugal.rock (Wednesday at 3:21 PM)

Like NVX, ASM seems to have found it's bottom and is sharply reversing currently.


----------

